# Traffic monitoring per port in a managable SNMP enabled switch and maintaining log



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dear friends,
I need to know how to monitor traffic per port and maintain a log of the data for later analysis. I have heard a few terms such as SNMP sFLOW MIB but i don't have a clear idea of what they are and how to use them for monitoring the traffic per port. 
Kindly suggest 

Regards 
Nikhil Warke


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

What are you trying to use this for? What exactly are you trying to monitor?


----------



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am trying to monitor the bandwidth used by every port on switch to create reports so that by analyzing these reports we would be in a better position to have an estimation for expansion of the existing network and categorizing the high bandwidth using workstations in the network with proper load balancing.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well what type of switches do you have? make and model?


----------



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

The switch is a cisco 2810


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm sure there's something for it as we're running it at work just now and gives exactly what you want but in our case for a cisco 2960. I'll see if I can dig up info on this.


----------



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Lazareth1. Let me know when you get it. 
Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just checked and the 2960 model has a built in device manager which you can use a browser to login to buy putting the IP address of the switch into the address bar. I googled to see if the 2810 had any of this built - in but doesn't look like it. :sad:


----------



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the information :normal:


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

NP. I would look at snmp software and see if ya can get it working with the switch you have as most cisco stuff supports snmp.


----------



## WiFiTech (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Nikhilw23,
Believe me I am no expert in larger network support, I can design them but I don't trouble shoot them to often. They work from the get go. Knock on Wood. If I make the wrong assumption please let me know. If you are using Cisco Equipment I would assume that at some point when this network was set up that there was some type of management also set up for it. Cisco does a lot with monitoring and management so as with any network get the documentation of the network. As for SNMP, just about every Cisco Component supports it. Whether it be the Traps, Read or Write, the MIB's are available both in the device and of the Cisco Site and all over the web.
If you do not have a device or server that is monitoring this network then start there. You can get any old PC to run Windows and then download a free utility like "the dude" from www.mikrotik.com or you can use NAGIOS (www.nagios.org) on a linux machine. Whichever is easier for you to manage. I am working on learning more about SNMP myself as I am used to having all Cisco products, but now I am working with Consumer products and 3rd party applications. I prefer "the dude" as it is easy and free and has graphs.
Hope this helps,
Kevin


----------



## nikhilw23 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank You very much for the advice will definately take a look at it. currently the senior Tech support team is looking into the issue.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

You might be in luck, I happened to be studying for my CCNA and I happened to stumble accross a few commmands that might actually enable what you want. 

In terminal configuration mode (config-t), then type 'ip http server' hit enter. Then type 'ip http port 80' hit enter. 

Now open up a browser and enter the IP address of the switch. 

Get back to us and see if this helps.


----------



## daljit.singh (Aug 29, 2008)

You just enable SNMP in cisco device then download prtg free version, Definately it will work as i am using the same to monitor the bandwidth for different ports.

Daljit Singh


----------

